# 5 Senses of Fall/Halloween



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

Since I'm getting excited for the Fall season reading this forum I thought I would ask what reminds everyone of Fall/Halloween or gets them in the Halloween spirit in terms of the five senses. What smells, tastes, sounds, sights, and feelings?

For me

Smells: Decaying leaves and plants 
Burning leaves
Fresh cut firewood
Vanilla
Crop dust from the harvesting
Pumpkin
Tastes: Apples
Jones soda green apple flavor
Candy bars
Sounds: Crop dryer fans from the local elevator
The almost dead silence at night except for the above
The crackle and crunch of dry leaves under my feet
The sound of crickets in the morning hours of late Sep. early Oct.
Sights: The colors of fall from the leaves
The bare trees in the late fall
Fog it does get foggy fairly regularly in my area during the fall being by a river
The moonlight shining through the bare trees casting eerie shadows
The frost on the ground in the mornings
The decorations and yard haunts
Feelings:The cool air 
The moisture in the air on foggy nights


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

the smell of melting pvc and styrofoam...mix in a dash of black spraypaint and just a whiff of black plastic and I'm THERE.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

It drops below 100 degrees...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Christmas decorations are on clearance!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

What smells, tastes, sounds, sights, and feelings?
smells - leaves burning, fresh cut hayfields being harvested, smell of wood from fireplaces
sounds - crackling of the fires, spooky music
sights - fall colors, animals scurring to get ready for winter, halloween decorating has begun
Feelings- yeah football starting, woohoo it's almost party time, yeah football starting, woohoo it's almost party time.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

The smell of burning pumpkin
The sight of leaves turning brown and blowing on the breeze
The taste of caramel apples
The sound of dry leaves rustling in the trees
The feeling of home in the air


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

The sky is never quite as brilliantly blue any other time of the year, and I love the feeling of the first time you slip on that favorite sweatshirt fresh from the dryer.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

none of that is here *sadly* but like TS said.... it gets below 100 degrees!!!!
I do have fond childhood memories of all these things you are all talking about though.
What I would give to see the leaves change again!!!


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Smell- Pumpkin spice and apple cinnamon candles, pumpkin guts, The smell of a michaels craft store, Rubber latex, plywood and paint, a freshly opened bag of candy, candles burning the inside of carved pumpkins
Sight- Leaves suddenly turning, stores stocking on halloween goods, passing fellow haunter houses all done up 
Taste- Momma's Homemade chili, candy corn and pumpkin corn, pumpkin seeds, fresh apple pie, caramel apples
Touch- Dropped 60 degree temps, The feel of store bought cobwebs, crunching leaves, squishy pumpkin innards
Sound- Crushing dead leaves, Certain traditional halloween music we play every year (like the NBC soundtrack), Sound of wind whispering through dried leaves, sound of distant hammering, sound of screams

...I'm sure theres more, but I actually sat down and really thought of this. Hahahaha
-Anthony


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

The smell of makeup and heavy-duty hairspray always does it for me. Those are the smells of an awesome costume.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

smells, tastes, sounds, sights, and feelings?

smell - the smell of the inside of a pumpkin, greasepaint, wood burning fires, just the cool air in my nostrils around 6:00 at night

taste - it used to be apple cider, pumpkin seeds, hot chocolate

sounds - me making my halloween grindtape, the crunchy sound of leaves blowing on asphalt, little kids amazed or scared by our haunt, the wind on the dead leaves in trees

sights - the leaves changing, halloween stuff going up in stores, seeing my costume/s come together, pumpkins in our grocery store

feelings - cant really think of any but damn now I want to go jump into a pile of leaves

- Aaron


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

*Smells:*
-hot glue
-dried leaves
-pumpkin guts!
-spraypaint
-the scent of the air freshener we have in the basement which is sitting by all the halloween stuff! haha

*Tastes:*
-apple cider
-apples in general
-this salsa stuff we always get while visiting an apple orchard near us!

*Sounds:*
-crunching leaves
-crickets
-complete silence ;]
-football games from the highschool down the road

*Sites:*
-pumpkins, corn stalks, props, & anthing else directly relating to halloween!
-changing leaves
-dark clouds
-crows

*Feelings:*
-cold temps
-fake spiderwebs getting stuck to everything
-pumpkin guts

This is making me want autumn to come faster! ;]


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

watching the intro to halloween 4 another 50 times

- Aaron


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sight: Pumpkins
Smell: Pumpkin seeds and pie roasting/cooking
Sound: That first fleshy sucking sound you hear when you take the top off a pumpkin
Taste: Roasted pumpkin seeds
Feel: The squishyness of pumpkin guts as they are being removed.

Oh there's more, but nothing says Halloween as much to me as the almighty pumpkin.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

smells---- burning leaves,crisp autum air,backyard fire pits,pumpkin spice candles,basement smell( as we dig out the rest of Halloween & finish the spooky basement), no air conditioning--open windows--& moldy old haunted jail tours

tastes---apples,candy corrn,pumpkin,fall cocktails,clover hill spiced wine,spiced cider,cold weather cooking---roasts,baked turkey/chicken,shepards pie --anything oven related

sounds- the night sky,the outside fire crackle ,evanescence,halloween music,my kid's finalizing their costumes, preparing for Samhain, my dept56/ lemax village pieces
sites-- pumpkin patch, corn field,dark woods,vampire merlot,pumpkin pie, decorations, crisp autum leaves, fall flowers,my already haunted house,the color of the fall moons

feelings---my one and only favorite time!!!!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, all the above. 
The smell of glue mache as I build another corpse.
The way the air smells after that first rain.
Crows calling - they always seem to know that Halloween's coming!
The anticipation of carving pumpkins and roasting the seeds.
The shorter days presaging the waning year.
And so much more...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Man I can't ever explain it I just feel a warmness in my heart and just something mystical in the air...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

First cool breeze of the fall season.
Scent of spices.
Crunching leaves.
Marching Bands and football.
Pumpkins


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm big on the smells... 

The smell of jack-o-lanterns, lit or not.
Hot cider
Brats and onions cooking somewhere
Wood fires in a chimney somewhere
That sweet, rubbery smell of masks and other Halloween stuffs
Aspen trees
Dry leaves heaped together starting to decompose
Farm smells - where they have the pumpkin patches and corn mazes and wagon rides
Football smells... like leather, dead grass, bloody marys and homemade Mexican dip
But mostly jack-o-lanterns
Especially lit ones.


----------

